# Liberals, Conservatives, and Rednecks on Self-defense



## KenpoTex (Sep 13, 2004)

The difference between Liberals, Conservatives, and Rednecks?



Pose the following question: Youre walking down a deserted street with your 
wife and 2 small children. Suddenly, a dangerous looking man with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you , screams obscenities, raises the knife, and charges. You are carrying a Glock 40. and you are a expert shot. You have mere seconds before he reaches you and 
your family. What do you do?


Liberal answer:

Well, thats not enough information to answer the question!  Does he look poor or oppressed? have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack? Could we run away? What does my wife think?  What about the kids? Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand? What does the law say about the situation?  Does the glock have appropriate safety built in to it? Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message am I sending to society and my children? Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me? Does he definately want to kill me, or would he be content to just wound me? If i were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while he was stabbing me? Should I call 9-1-1? Why is this street so deserted? We need to raise taxes, have a paint and weed day and make this a happier, healthier street that would discourage such beahavior. This is all so confusing! I need to debate this with 
some friends for a few days and try to come to a consensus.


Conservative answer:

BANG!


Redneck answer:

BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!
CLICK.....(SOUNDS OF RELOADING)
BANG! BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG! click
Daughter:"nice grouping. Daddy! Were those the Winchester Silver-tips , or the Black-talon hollow points?


----------



## Tgace (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 13, 2004)

I would shoot 

Funny though


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

Now that's funny!artyon:


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 13, 2004)

I wouldn't be carrying a Glock 27, which only has the 9 rounds you mentioned.  I'd go for a Glock 23.  Slightly bigger, but 13 rounds. 

Who knows, he could have friends.   :mp5:


----------



## SMP (Sep 13, 2004)

thats a good one


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to be a conservative!


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm a liberal redneck, so I guess I would shoot, reload, shoot, and then ask if maybe shooting him could have been avoided (Kinda like the LAPD).


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to be a redneck.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 14, 2004)

Tkang_TKD said:
			
		

> I'm a liberal redneck, so I guess I would shoot, reload, shoot, and then ask if maybe shooting him could have been avoided (Kinda like the LAPD).




A liberal redneck?


If there is such a thing, you'd shoot the perp and then go through a shared and highly empathetic grieving process with the relatives of the survivor...augmented with a case of Pabst Blue Ribbons.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 14, 2004)

:rofl:L:rofl:O:rofl:L:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 15, 2004)

No self respecting RedNeck would be carrying the Glock!

Geez, the 1911 makes a much bigger hole, and besides, if you can't do the job with three clips you shouldn't be carrying the derned thing anyway.


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry, its all I could come up with!!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 15, 2004)

No. . . . a liberal redneck would ask the kids if they want to try a few rounds, then he'd smack his wife on the rump and tell her fetch him a beer.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 15, 2004)

How?  The wife is barefoot and pregnant at home!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2004)

This is how I read it:



			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> Redneck answer:
> 
> BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!
> CLICK.....(SOUNDS OF RELOADING)


The Wife steps forward as the husband is reloading


			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> BANG! BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG!BANG! click





			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> Daughter:"nice grouping. Daddy! Were those the Winchester Silver-tips , or the Black-talon hollow points?



Because, I noticed that Mommy was using her favorite Silver Tips.

:rofl:


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 20, 2004)

That'd be my mom, of course with the above mentioned rounds you wouldn't have to worry too much about body disposal. Can we say "chunky salsa"?


----------

